# stickies? do we need them anymore



## heckler7 (Jan 28, 2016)

stickies are to keep valuable threads from getting buried in the daily blasts of meaningless posts. doesnt seem necessary anymore. doesnt seem to be a need for subforums as well


----------



## charley (Jan 28, 2016)

.. well nothing seems to matter here anymore, so I guess you're right heck, except for 'SWEET CHEEKS'....


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Jan 28, 2016)

Farva pulling the fat kid card.
Watch it...the lefties are gonna start calling you a racist.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Jan 28, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> stickies are to keep valuable threads from getting buried in the daily blasts of meaningless posts. doesnt seem necessary anymore. doesnt seem to be a need for subforums as well



*Doesn't seem to be a need for IMF anymore...*


----------



## Riles (Jan 28, 2016)

charley said:


> .. well nothing seems to matter here anymore, so I guess you're right heck, except for 'SWEET CHEEKS'....




There is always a need for this!!!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Jan 28, 2016)

*Stickies...*


----------



## Watson (Jan 29, 2016)

I think it would be funny if someone shipped azza a suitcase full of gears, the fucker would deadset explode!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 29, 2016)

when you go on the anabolic section there are 50 stickies you have to scroll past just to get to the one new post from  a newb that will never even return to read the one or two answers posted


----------



## Mish (Jan 29, 2016)

What ever happened to "get the memo"?


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Jan 29, 2016)

Mish said:


> What ever happened to "get the memo"?
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


It died like this place


----------



## Mish (Jan 29, 2016)

the_predator said:


> It died like this place



Fuckers


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2016)

Prince hates us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 29, 2016)

hoyle21 said:


> Prince hates us
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




... well the truth is, prince fucked up ... he killed AG !!! but he don't care he's got money to count..   he sold us out when he killed the 'rep stars' & the 'like button' ..


----------



## Mish (Jan 29, 2016)

Bastards


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Jan 29, 2016)

Griffith said:


> I think it would be funny if someone shipped azza a suitcase full of gears, the fucker would deadset explode!



He'd just resell the shit in buy, sell, trade...

It would be funny to ship him a pack of 50 or so vials with "This Package Does Not Contain Anabolic Steroids" plastered all over the wrapping so it's sure to attract attention from customs...
Who will visit azza in prison?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 29, 2016)

I know why rob sold out and it's easy to tell. When searching anabolic steroids on Google Asf pops up in the first page, members join his placebos sell. Lol (jk rob). Ironmag does not pop up or maybe 30 pages later dmz 27.0 does not sell.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 31, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> I know why rob sold out and it's easy to tell. When searching anabolic steroids on Google Asf pops up in the first page, members join his placebos sell. Lol (jk rob). Ironmag does not pop up or maybe 30 pages later dmz 27.0 does not sell.


thats just basic marketing, there really inst much that separates this forum from the other forums out there. they all use the same format.


----------



## Mish (Jan 31, 2016)

Post its


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 31, 2016)

I was gonna post something in anabolics and saw 50 stickies and no new threads, I think we need to clear those out. especially peoples training logs that no one is updating


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Jan 31, 2016)

Logs can be useful for people to go back and review. I'm re-reading Cap's DNP log now. I don't think logs need to be stickys.
While the log is being run it's updated frequently. When the log is over it can vanish into obscurity unless someone needs to find it...that's why there's a search box.


----------



## charley (Jan 31, 2016)

talking about a log, this one was big & sticky...but I don't want keep it ,,


----------



## charley (Jan 31, 2016)

OfficerFarva said:


> Need more fiber in the diet Charley.



... you may have a valid point there Farva  ..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 3, 2016)

theCaptn' has a sticky back, just sayin.....


----------

